

Ask HN: is a bot automatically approving pending comments? - sigvef

Every time I visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;pending there are no pending comments. I would expect there to be at least some delay in the approval of new comments, but it seems to be instantaneous. I even tried submitting an obvious garbage comment under a new account, thinking that it would not possibly be approved, but it still went through.<p>Is there someone or something approving comments at lightning speed? Or has comment approval been disabled already? Or perhaps there is something else I&#x27;m not seeing?
======
LoganCale
The feature isn't currently active, I believe. It was trialed on Friday night
and (as far as I know) has not yet been reactivated.

